# MF 2615 Shuttle shifter stuck in nuetral



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought a brand new Massey Ferguson 2615. I was so happy.

8x8 shuttle transmission. All mechanical.

So went out to use it for the first time. Put an auger on the back and drilled 3 fence post holes and went to move to the next hole but the The Shuttle Forward/Reverse lever is stuck in neutral. The shifter will not move. I can see it trying to move the rod going into the top of the tranny. But it won't budge. I contacted the salesman at the dealer and he's never heard of such a thing and said that he will have service contact me. I haven't heard from them.

Here I am, brand new tractor, used it once and its broke and trying to find out how to fix it. Pathetic!

I thought Massey's were supposed to be good tractors. I regret the purchase. What a POS!

Any Thoughts


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy StupidDog, welcome to the tractor forum.

Call the dealership again. Hopefully this is a simple adjustment problem. The 2000 series tractors have been in production since 2007, so they should have most of the bugs out of it by now. 

Massey Ferguson tractors, like many other tractor brands, have a great reputation but that's in days gone by. Do an internet search for problems associated with your model.


----------



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

*Not happy*

I tried to get the dealer to defect the tractor out but they said they have not had luck with the manufacturer. The dealer is going to come get the tractor and bust it in half to see if they can fix it.

They said this is an all mechanical tractor. Less likely to brake. I guess - thems the brakes.

It will be great again soon!


----------



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

*rapped up on the lever - fix?*

Big Red's sent out a truck to pick up the tractor. I showed the driver how the tractor was stuck in neutral. He took the palm of his hand and rapped up on the lever with some force and it freed up and started shifting again. So i don't really know what that means. I had him take it back to the dealer anyway because the pto would not disengage when you depressed the secondary clutch.

I asked the driver, "How did you know to do that?"He says "I just been around a lot of tractors".

So here is what I have learned. If something is not working properly on your tractor, the first thing you should do is, Rap, Beat, Wack, Kick, Hit and punch it. But absolutely no cussing.


Sure hopes this helps someone in the future
Chuck


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*Patience brother*

It is not uncommon with new equipment to have a few gremlins. Freshly new components have to wear in. With the movement of production to more and more third world countries this problem will be more pronounced. Just being real. Don't give up the ship. Massey's are a class act and also do not confuse local support with overall product. Sometimes you just get an individual that doesn't know. I wish you the best experience and hope you stay in the family.


----------



## Massey 2615 (Sep 26, 2021)

StupidDog said:


> I bought a brand new Massey Ferguson 2615. I was so happy.
> 
> 8x8 shuttle transmission. All mechanical.
> 
> ...


 Did you figure out what the problem was with your transmission. Because I have a 2013 2615 that is stuck in first gear?


----------

